# Love this color



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the way Dosia's fur changes with the light. There was no clouds out today so it was really bright and he just looked so pretty today. 

Lol he always points at birds









Natural stack









He looks chocolate 













































And just for compairison, an older pic in overcast light


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is a good looking boy? I love his whit toes, I fostered a dog that was seal like this. People thought he was chocolate half the time...he was the most random mix of dogs too! Lol, he was supposedly a pit/Aussie/chow/rottie/lab -a total mutt! But a cutie pie, I'll have to post a pic for ya


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love how the sun does that too. Mel got some blond highlights when we were in the sun, I thought it was just me until we got back and someone asked what I did to his fur, lol. Could you imagine highlighting your dogs fur?? I am sure some idiots do it! Dosia is looking dogs love the good boy giving high five in the first one


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  lmao well I can't really say much I died my white cat to look like a pink leopard XD


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Thanks you guys  lmao well I can't really say much I died my white cat to look like a pink leopard XD


hahahaha yeah see THAT is OK, but highlights?? and then trying to make it like its natural!?? lol Pink you can tell! hahaha


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Good lookin' Bulldog for sure, Seal is definitely an interesting color and one that complements D nicely.. Myles had a very tiny hint of it when he was a pup but by 3 or so months faded and by 5 months his coat went almost jet black except the white on his feet and chest.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love his color too. One of our pups is seal and its like he is different every time we see him. last time he was here he looked so red where other times he is pitch black almost. Dosia is maturing real nice, love seeing pictures of him. He does look alot lighter in these pics , do you notice he gets darker in the winter and lightens up in the summer?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome shots. seeing these pics makes me want to make a flirt pole. 

and i just noticed that ur from "BFE northern california", which part?


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Gorgeous Dog 
Seal is one of my Favorite APBT colors


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ames said:


> hahahaha yeah see THAT is OK, but highlights?? and then trying to make it like its natural!?? lol Pink you can tell! hahaha


Yea that'd be hella rediculous lol frosting your dogs hair :rofl:


KMdogs said:


> Good lookin' Bulldog for sure, Seal is definitely an interesting color and one that complements D nicely.. Myles had a very tiny hint of it when he was a pup but by 3 or so months faded and by 5 months his coat went almost jet black except the white on his feet and chest.


Thank you  I'm glad he finally straightened out and grew into those giraffe legs lol. 


angelbaby said:


> I love his color too. One of our pups is seal and its like he is different every time we see him. last time he was here he looked so red where other times he is pitch black almost. Dosia is maturing real nice, love seeing pictures of him. He does look alot lighter in these pics , do you notice he gets darker in the winter and lightens up in the summer?


Yea I have noticed that. It's like he gets sun faded like my hair lol. 


Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> awesome shots. seeing these pics makes me want to make a flirt pole.
> 
> and i just noticed that ur from "BFE northern california", which part?


You should  doggies love flirt poles. My old dog at 11 years old would still bomb off the porch and go after the flirt pole 
I'm up in northern CA by Chico.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Kenaii said:


> Gorgeous Dog
> Seal is one of my Favorite APBT colors


Thank you very much. He's a great dog


----------



## creach805 (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful man there. My bitch has the same red in her. I want to preserve that. Does he have any brindle in him?


----------



## creach805 (Sep 21, 2010)

By in him, I meant his background, not coat. And how much does he weigh?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dosia looks great! And I love his color as well, he's a very handsome boy! <3


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I got a soft spot for dark-coated dogs, so of course I love Dosia! Reminds me of my old gal Onyx I had. He's looking so damn good girl, keep up the good work!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> You should  doggies love flirt poles. My old dog at 11 years old would still bomb off the porch and go after the flirt pole
> I'm up in northern CA by Chico.


yeah i just asked my boyfriend last night if he would help me build one. although he said he liked the spring pole idea better lol. we'll see which i get  and im in the north sac area so i know where chico is :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

creach805 said:


> Beautiful man there. My bitch has the same red in her. I want to preserve that. Does he have any brindle in him?





creach805 said:


> By in him, I meant his background, not coat. And how much does he weigh?


There are a few Brindle dogs in his ped but there are actually more red dogs than brindle. He weighed in at 73.2lbs at his last vet visit which was pretty recent. He's freakin huge lol. 


Celestial88 said:


> Dosia looks great! And I love his color as well, he's a very handsome boy! <3


Thanks Celeste  he loves you too. How's the doggies doin? We should practice soon. I miss you guys. 


ThaLadyPit said:


> I got a soft spot for dark-coated dogs, so of course I love Dosia! Reminds me of my old gal Onyx I had. He's looking so damn good girl, keep up the good work!


Thanks Bev. Man I wish D looked like Onyx. Man what a gorgeous dog she was. :hug:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> yeah i just asked my boyfriend last night if he would help me build one. although he said he liked the spring pole idea better lol. we'll see which i get  and im in the north sac area so i know where chico is :roll:


Cool. You could make both  my flirt pole is just a piece of PVC pipe ducktape and a shoe lace loll. 
Oh wow your actually not that far from me.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the action shots Krystal. 
D looks amazing as always.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Cool. You could make both  my flirt pole is just a piece of PVC pipe ducktape and a shoe lace loll.
> Oh wow your actually not that far from me.


lol @ the shoe lace. maybe we'll hit up the home depot this weekend and get some supplies. and yeah only like and hour or 2 away depending on how u drive haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Love the action shots Krystal.
> D looks amazing as always.


Aw thank you :hug: he really matured nicely. He looks so much more grown up now than he did last year 


Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> lol @ the shoe lace. maybe we'll hit up the home depot this weekend and get some supplies. and yeah only like and hour or 2 away depending on how u drive haha


Yea home depot is great. I got everything for his spring pole there, including the rope, for under 20 bucks. I didn't even but anything for his flirt pole. That was just made from crap we had around the house. Lol the first one was made out of a broken broom handle and a dirty old teddy bear


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank would be awesome!  I'm busy this weekend of course due to easter and next I'll be down in Chico.

We're starting to introduce exercising more heavily again now, flirt pole, biking, sprint pole atm. (Spring pole's a ghetto spring on a rope with a toy, but it works)


Do you know how much we weighs now?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I definitely see you next weekend  well be there. Are you going both days?
Lol ya know what's funny is he actually gained a little over a pound. He was 72 even before we started on this workout schedule and I just weighed him again the other day he was 73.2lbs. He's really muscling up from dragging weight.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Yea home depot is great. I got everything for his spring pole there, including the rope, for under 20 bucks. I didn't even but anything for his flirt pole. That was just made from crap we had around the house. Lol the first one was made out of a broken broom handle and a dirty old teddy bear


Thats awesome. ill have to rig something up for the spring pole, i have no trees in my back yard. i might have an old pole extenstion for a paint roler, i can use that for a flirt pole. now to find string of some sort lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You can make a 7 frame with 2x4s to hold up your spring pole if you don't have any trees. They also sell spring pole set ups that bolt to the side of the house. As soon as I get to my computer I'll send you a link so you can look at them. Seems like you could make one super easy with home depot supplies


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

sweet! sounds good!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

We're going to be there Sunday, signed up for both jumps on that day and hopefully finals.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Thanks Bev. Man I wish D looked like Onyx. Man what a gorgeous dog she was. :hug:


Thanks Krystal! I miss my lil girl. Loved that dog just as much as I did Debo (and all my dogs, of course).


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You know I love your boy and seal color as well ... Heheh especially since it is what color my Patchronus Charm is too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> We're going to be there Sunday, signed up for both jumps on that day and hopefully finals.


Oooo cool. I have no doubt you guys will make it Dakota's a jumping fool. He can totally fly 


ThaLadyPit said:


> Thanks Krystal! I miss my lil girl. Loved that dog just as much as I did Debo (and all my dogs, of course).


Yea I know how you feel. Sometimes I wake up still thinking I hear Marley barking. 


Patch-O-Pits said:


> You know I love your boy and seal color as well ... Heheh especially since it is what color my Patchronus Charm is too.


 I swear those two were were suppose to be twins. I can't get over how much they look a like in certain pics. He's totally her brother from another mother


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Haven't been on here for awhile - so fun to see one of my favorites Dosia. I have to get some new stuff up on Josey.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey there :hug: how are you guys? You should get some new pics up I miss seeing Miss Josey's beautiful face.


----------

